# My new 2013 Venge



## Eli1098r (Sep 16, 2012)

*My new 2013 Venge, Orange/Black*








Here is a pic of my new venge. Started the built 2 months ago, right now just waiting for the wheels ,stem, handle bar from enve. Also waiting for the sworks toupe saddle.
Here is a list of most of the parts.
Sw frame set orange an black size 54
Enve 6.7 wheels
Enve road bar
Enve stem
Chris king hub
Dura ace di2 9070 11 sp
Shimano dura ace pd 9000 carbon spd-sl pedal
Trp r979 carbon/ti brakes
Sw carbon crank arm
Sw team chainring 
Sw sl carbon spider satin
Sw toupe saddle
Kmc x11 sl chain silver , can't find it in black.
SRAM red 22 x-dome 11-28 11sp
E tube internal di2 battery
Di2 sprint shift button kit
Continental Grand Prix attack 2,continental Grand Prix force 2
BG fitting is already done.


----------



## Eli1098r (Sep 16, 2012)

Here is another crapy pic.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow! To state the obvious...one of the finest road bikes on the planet the way you are kitting it out...no expense spared.
Have you ridden the bike yet? I'm interested in your impressions and if you could share your background...racer?...previous bike(s) owned for basis for comparison? 

Book on the Venge is Specialized tried to make the bike livable as a road bike in terms of vertical compliance and yet have serious speed with wind cheating tube shapes....latter generally being counter productive to ride quality. Cervelo's S5 for example...another very fast and aero bike, doesn't have a very good ride quality by comparison in head to head tests with the Venge.

I will be interested in your assessment.
Congrats...awesome bike and I consider one as well for shorter romps.


----------



## Eli1098r (Sep 16, 2012)

I have no ridden this bike yet. No I am not a bycicle racer , I race motorcycle this is what I being doing for the last couple of years. Previous bike 2012 cannondale supersix ultegra di2, I can't compare this two bike yet since I have ridden my venge. This bike is being built at Green mountain cyclery in PA. Sorry English is not my first language I would like to get in to more detail.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Eli1098r said:


> I have no ridden this bike yet. No I am not a bycicle racer , I race motorcycle this is what I being doing for the last couple of years. Previous bike 2012 cannondale supersix ultegra di2, I can't compare this two bike yet since I have ridden my venge. This bike is being built at Green mountain cyclery in PA. Sorry English is not my first language I would like to get in to more detail.


First, your English is fine. Thanks for sharing your build. Simply awesome. May I ask what brand and type of motorcycles do you race?
I too share the same passion for motorcycles.

I look forward to your progress and riding impressions of your new Venge.
Best Regards


----------



## Eli1098r (Sep 16, 2012)

Ducati 1098R
Ducati 1098s
Yamaha Yzf r6 2011
Yamaha Yzf r6 2008
Suzuki gsxr 600 2007
Thank you.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Eli1098r said:


> Ducati 1098R
> Ducati 1098s
> Yamaha Yzf r6 2011
> Yamaha Yzf r6 2008
> ...


Ducati + Venge = happy man...well until you have your first valve service on your Ducati. ; )

I look forward to your Venge ride report.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Quite a bike..post some better pictures for us when you have it done please.


----------



## Eli1098r (Sep 16, 2012)

Valve service is nothing, try blue printing both engine an adding 2 microtec ecu. Now that is quite expensive being there done it.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Eli1098r said:


> Valve service is nothing, try blue printing both engine an adding 2 microtec ecu. Now that is quite expensive being there done it.


Hi Eli,
Sounds like you have experienced what few have. Professional racer?...or high end amateur? You do your own engine work and suspension set up? Would say most that race at the amateur level can barely afford the racing expense of a Ducati let alone the considerable cost of engine blueprinting. How much crank horsepower do you pick up with blueprinting as a general rule?

As to valve adjustment, if you do your own, then you have not only the stones to race a venerable Ducati Supersport but also to go in and perform a technical procedure that would make the average home mechanic quake in his boots. Hence the high cost of Ducati ownership than many fear. For those that are interested:
OddBike: How to Adjust Ducati Desmo Valves

What I chuckle about is the level of technical disparity on the web. On bike forums, owners cry about not being able to quiet a creaky BB30 which is about as simple as it gets...and on Ducati forums, valve strategies are debated which is just a notch below brain surgery.  Quite a divide between people and their technical savy.

As to your Venge...the Ducati of bicycles...makes sense you want to build one of the best.
Kind Regards.


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow. Nice bikes -- both powered and not.

I let the ship deal with the valves on my Ducati, I must admit.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

expatbrit said:


> Wow. Nice bikes -- both powered and not.
> 
> I let the ship deal with the valves on my Ducati, I must admit.


You probably mean you had the shop do it. So do 99.9% of Ducati owners...maybe 1%less for 2V Ducati owners...half the complexity. Speaking of 2V Ducatis, even though a 2V Ducati isn't enough suds for a guy like Eli, for the average motorcycle owner that doesn't track his bike, a 2V Ducati is a lot more sensible, lower cost and less dangerous to ride on the street for the less skilled rider. A 4V Ducati can't be utilized near its capability on the street.

By contrast, a low watt average cyclist like me can enjoy a Venge just fine.


----------



## Eli1098r (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry if I confused you. I have never perform any mechanical work to my race bike , Duc shop in marettia Georgia is we're I took them to have the engines blueprint an have them install new ecu an map,. Crank horse power not many, I do not have my Dyno sheet to be able to tell you. Reason why I have all my engine blue print is to have everything to spec do not like surprise . I am not a professional racer.


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

Shop. Yes. Damn iphone keyboard.

It is a 4v, but it's the MTS. Still can't use most of its potential, but it'll do the miles with luggage. Rain, hail, light snow, and stupid heat. 

Still figuring out the road bike thing myself, to boot.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

An absolutely gorgeous paint scheme and build... the only thing I would do differently is ee cycleworks brakes in all black. It's nearly a matter of taste, but they are better brakes than TRP's... perform about like 7900s but are significantly lighter. You nailed everything, even getting the cassette pick just right, which is a subtle thing. Most folks would just go 9000, but I'm thinking SRAM is quieter and less likely to fail... 9000 cassettes apparently having issues with the carbon bit.


----------



## Eli1098r (Sep 16, 2012)

Hopefully I will be picking the bike up tomorrow if the shop get the rest of the parts from enve. Also the shop owner had a kit of enve stickers made for this bike in orange let see how it goes with bike.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Eli1098r said:


> Sorry if I confused you. I have never perform any mechanical work to my race bike , Duc shop in marettia Georgia is we're I took them to have the engines blueprint an have them install new ecu an map,. Crank horse power not many, I do not have my Dyno sheet to be able to tell you. Reason why I have all my engine blue print is to have everything to spec do not like surprise . I am not a professional racer.


You did not confuse me as I am not easily confused. It is extremely rare for a person to have both competitive motorcycle riding talent and also have the technical skill to perform a Ducati 4 valve service. These guys exist but are very rare. Most are either good racers or talented wrenchs and pretty uncommon for these two worlds to intersect for a number of reasons. The same is somewhat true of racing bicycle owners as well. The vast majority of good riders I know are pretty technically clueless. There are exceptions of course.
Good luck with your Venge.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Why 2013 ? isn't that color the 2014's one ? BWT congrats,the bike looks stunning !!


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Similar to my build. You're going to love it. Enjoy!


----------



## mpressgt3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice. Going to do a similar build with that color combo in the next few weeks.


----------



## Eli1098r (Sep 16, 2012)

More pics..


----------



## Eli1098r (Sep 16, 2012)

More pics


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Eli1098r said:


> More pics


Schweet bike.
Have to say, a bit unusual to have such a short stem with such a large drop. Pro level drop generally means a small bike for your size and generally needs a long stem for adequate horizontal reach. Would love to see your position on the bike.
Beautiful bike and no doubt very fast.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Love the bike. But imho looked better wo orange enve decals.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

what is that thing under your seat that you use to carry a spare tubbie?


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

antihero77 said:


> Love the bike. But imho looked better wo orange enve decals.


I agree, I think the wheels would look better with stealth black Enve decals. Monster bike though, looks killer.


----------



## Tupelo (Apr 29, 2012)

I like the bike. Nice choices, save for the wheel decals. I have the same wheelset on my S5 and the things haul ass. Have fun. I too road raced motorcycles. I could never get past the expense of racing expensive beautiful motorcycles, so I raced cheap fun SV650s, that you could toss down the road and not feel so guilty. For the past 3 years I have been teaching for a national motorcycle school. Best fun ever. I love seeing students have their light bulb moment.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Tupelo said:


> I like the bike. Nice choices, save for the wheel decals. I have the same wheelset on my S5 and the things haul ass. Have fun. I too road raced motorcycles. I could never get past the expense of racing expensive beautiful motorcycles, so I raced cheap fun SV650s, that you could toss down the road and not feel so guilty. For the past 3 years I have been teaching for a national motorcycle school. Best fun ever. I love seeing students have their light bulb moment.


Fellow motorcycler and avid road cyclist here.
Tupelo,
As an instructor, what do think is the single biggest mistake motorcyclists make out on the road...maybe other than not being competent enough to deal with evasive handling like counter steering or maximum braking without ABS?
PS: also agree about tracking cheaper bikes than a Ducati. ...but not sure about SV650's


----------



## Tupelo (Apr 29, 2012)

roadworthy said:


> Fellow motorcycler and avid road cyclist here.
> Tupelo,
> As an instructor, what do think is the single biggest mistake motorcyclists make out on the road...maybe other than not being competent enough to deal with evasive handling like counter steering or maximum braking without ABS?
> PS: also agree about tracking cheaper bikes than a Ducati. ...but not sure about SV650's


Number 1 issue: being in too high of a gear...RPM management

Other issues: not using the front brake, not wearing the proper protection, not keeping their bikes maintained or understanding some basic maintenance items to check on a regular basis.

Many new riders want to have the latest liter type bike and try to learn on that platform. They will be hard pressed to develop good technique on the big bike. An SV650 is actually one of the best bikes to develop proper technique. Speed comes from proper technique, naturally. We have had riders such as Ben Spies, Nicky Hayden, Rispoli, Alexander, Meyers, Eslick all hone their skills on an SV at our schools. 

Passing a guy riding a Desmosidicci on the track using an SV, just makes me smile a bit in my helmet...


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Tupelo said:


> Number 1 issue: being in too high of a gear...RPM management
> 
> Other issues: not using the front brake, not wearing the proper protection, not keeping their bikes maintained or understanding some basic maintenance items to check on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


Great post. You know your stuff about motorcycles. When poking around the Ducati forum and reading a bit about the incredible performance of their latest super bikes...one articulate owner wrote about the rare skill it takes to utilize the actual performance of Ducatis with almost 200 RWHP. He said in his experience that less than 1% have the skill and guts to utilize the performance of the bike and only could be realized at the track and not of the street of course.
A good rider on a small bike will beat an average rider on a liter sport bike every day.
Cheers.
PS: you adroitly mention RPM management and I submit there is a great analogy in the world of road cycling. Many riders I see on the road including my friends have no ability to anticipate shift or be in the right gear to keep their cadence uniform based upon different power levels required like climbing or sprinting.
A much smaller engine...like us  requires even more precise RPM management as you call it.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

what is it you use to carry your tubular?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Dunbar said:


> I agree, I think the wheels would look better with stealth black Enve decals. Monster bike though, looks killer.


Agreed about the decals. Love the color of your bike...would look even more aggressive and less "busy" IMO with black wheel decals though.


----------

